# dog carries snake to owners



## aspidito (Jan 18, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-18-2010
*Source:* nine msn

A curious dog stunned its owners in Victoria by finding a large copperhead snake and carrying it to them on its snout.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 18, 2010)

That's what I should get!!! A snake-retrieving dog! :lol: :lol:


----------



## meecrob (Jan 18, 2010)

"The first thing I did was yell to my wife 'grab the camera!', because otherwise nobody would believe it." 

Gee, what a responsible pet owner...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 18, 2010)

Imagine the response if this was a cat


----------



## snakelvr (Jan 18, 2010)

meecrob said:


> "The first thing I did was yell to my wife 'grab the camera!', because otherwise nobody would believe it."
> 
> Gee, what a responsible pet owner...


 
Here, here. Sometimes you think -'What were they thinking?'

I gotta admit though - a dog that finds your lost mobile phone on a property is pretty awesome. 
Now that's something the phone companies should think about - a package deal - buy the phone & get a free 'nokia' retriever. :lol: God that's lame - I think I'll go now.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 18, 2010)

Incredible!


----------



## sweetangel (Jan 18, 2010)

he must be from this site....."pics or it didnt happen"


----------



## Dar1stheory (Jan 18, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Imagine the response if this was a cat



Well to be fair, the dog brought the snake back alive, _and_ apparently unharmed "on his snout", not _in his mouth_... So if a cat did it, who could complain about the cat! Would be just as much an incredible show of control on the part of the animal, canine or feline...


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Funny the guy down the road that whacks snakes with a shovel never makes the paper!
I wonder what people would think if it brought back a fluffie little wallaby


----------



## jinin (Jan 18, 2010)

Dar1stheory said:


> Well to be fair, the dog brought the snake back alive, _and_ apparently unharmed "on his snout", not _in his mouth_... So if a cat did it, who could complain about the cat! Would be just as much an incredible show of control on the part of the animal, canine or feline...



Agreed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Dar1stheory said:


> Well to be fair, the dog brought the snake back alive, _and_ apparently unharmed "on his snout", not _in his mouth_... So if a cat did it, who could complain about the cat! Would be just as much an incredible show of control on the part of the animal, canine or feline...


 
um the picture clearly shows the snake in its mouth!


----------



## -Andrew- (Jan 18, 2010)

Dar1stheory said:


> Well to be fair, the dog brought the snake back alive, _and_ apparently unharmed "on his snout", not _in his mouth_... QUOTE]
> 
> Surely you don't think the snake is wrapped around the dog's snout voluntarily do you.
> The dog is clearly hanging onto the snake by the body in it's jaws restraining it's movements and the snake is wrapped around the snout probably in pain.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 18, 2010)

wow poor old pup he is a good one not harming the snake,too bad that the vet bill would of put a dampener on the otherwise happy storey


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 18, 2010)

Dar1stheory said:


> Well to be fair, the dog brought the snake back alive, _and_ apparently unharmed "on his snout", not _in his mouth_... So if a cat did it, who could complain about the cat! Would be just as much an incredible show of control on the part of the animal, canine or feline...


Id have to disagree, i put a pictures a month or 2 ago of my cat playing with my beardie without harming it and i can still feel the burns


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 18, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Id have to disagree, i put a pictures a month or 2 ago of my cat playing with my beardie without harming it and i can still feel the burns



Imagine what would be said if I posted the pic I have of my cat with my Coastal around it's neck!
She wouldn't hurt a fly, but everyone else knows better!


----------

